# expat squatter in bcn



## fotorebelion (Oct 11, 2012)

i am an expat long gone to spain, been squatting around madrid barcelona and the rest of europe.. i am into this diy no money culture.. like fast bikes, and playing with linux.. have spent the last years around europe getting to know it very well, now its time to jump back over to the states and see whats cooking up amongs the squatters.. will probably tour the east coast this winter new england down to south florida..


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 11, 2012)

in times like these,good luck on the no money culture,as they say today,"No Free Lunch "


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 12, 2012)

Check us out in Philly mid summer.


----------

